# Border crossing cameras/wait times



## BevL (Aug 16, 2009)

These aren't always 100 percent accurate but we frequently use them when planning a trip "across the line".

For Canada to US:

http://www.borderlineups.com/index.php

For US To Canada - Washington State - not sure if there are others in other states:

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/traffic/Border/

Bev


----------



## AKE (Aug 16, 2009)

Just avoid the 'popular' crossings during busy times and you won't be waiting long at the smaller ones.


----------



## BevL (Aug 16, 2009)

I hate to disagree but there are not infrequently 3 to 4 hour waits at the Sumas crossing which is definitely one of the smaller Lower Mainland/Washington state crossings.  Too many people think the same thing you do and it creates a huge line at a crossing that isn't equipped to handle it.

We just keep checking the website.  We'd rather wait at home until the line dies down than sit in our car.  But that's just our preference.

Of course, we're talking opposite ends of the 49th, so YMMV.


----------



## AKE (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't speak for western Canada / US but in eastern Canada/US, if you avoid the big ones like Detroit, Niagara Falls, Thousand Islands, etc during 'rush hours' then I have never seen a wait time of longer than 10 minutes and most of the time it is only a few minutes. Even at these big crossings, most of the time the traffic flows quickly unless it is a long weekend, etc.


----------



## eal (Sep 1, 2009)

For some reason the British Columbia / Washington State crossings are consistently crowded, slow and unpredictable.


----------



## silentg (Sep 20, 2009)

Has anyone crossed into Canada via Vermont? What kind of wait time can be expected?


----------



## lvqiangqiang (Sep 25, 2009)

wait for further more info


----------



## AKE (Sep 25, 2009)

The waiting time is nill for any of the small border crossings (and all crossings in Vermont are on the 'small' side).  We have skied in Vermont for many years and I don't ever recall a wait time of more than a minute or two either way.


----------



## silentg (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, we are planning a trip to Vermont next July and day trips into Canada.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 27, 2009)

..and be sure to use the restroom at the only merchandise store on the right or you may be sorry!!!  We waited two hours in line in August.


----------



## grest (Sep 27, 2009)

silentg said:


> Has anyone crossed into Canada via Vermont? What kind of wait time can be expected?



We've done this several times...sometimes it took 15 minutes, but we've waited a couple of hours too, particularly during summer/fall.


----------

